# 3 months old puppy exercise question.



## Malakhov (Jan 2, 2010)

I've heard and read about it, don't jog, just short walks etc.. But my 3 months old girl is unstoppable. I walk a good 30 minutes in the woods in the morning, 15 with a leash, 15 without (she already is bonded with me, will follow me and come to me all the time, never had to explain it to her or show her), on a good pace. And it doesn't seem to get her very tired.

The vet told me she's pretty mature physically for her age, already has a lot of adult teeth, her physic etc.. AND she already have a very mature nature. Was house trained from day one, never had to explain it to her. She's very smart, much smarter than my two other GSDs I've owned before.

What would you recommend I do with her for the exercise? I'd like to jog a bit in the woods with her but I'm worried of hurting her joints development.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I've written it before here and most disagree. My last 5 GSDs have all walked off leash through fields,woods, bogs for 2 hours a day since they arrived at 8 weeks old,with no problems. Mixed in with the walks is ballplay for the older GSD which the pups have always tried to partake,but mostly observed. They also swim 2 or 3 times a week in warm weather. They get yard time in between the 2 walks and some in house play/training around the naps. I didn't start running with any of them til they were beyond a year old and that was only on occasion. I would avoid scheduled running and most jumping. I never worried about stairs but we only have 3. Dogs get on the schedule,calmly wait for the walks. Pups need periods of short exercise time in between walks and naps. Has worked for me with all medium-medium plus energy dogs. I worked nights and wife worked from home so we could accommodate an active daytime schedule.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

I do not like running so this was not an option for exercising my puppies. I did like to walk them and use a flirt pole when a walk was not enough or a chase toy. The flirt pole offered play and training. I also watched my puppies very closely to see when fatigue started to set in so I would know when to stop. My puppies tended to want to use their energy then rest, so the trick was to know when to stop and let them recover.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

lrodptl said:


> I've written it before here and most disagree. My last 5 GSDs have all walked off leash through fields,woods, bogs for 2 hours a day since they arrived at 8 weeks old,with no problems. Mixed in with the walks is ballplay for the older GSD which the pups have always tried to partake,but mostly observed. They also swim 2 or 3 times a week in warm weather. They get yard time in between the 2 walks and some in house play/training around the naps. I didn't start running with any of them til they were beyond a year old and that was only on occasion. I would avoid scheduled running and most jumping. I never worried about stairs but we only have 3. Dogs get on the schedule,calmly wait for the walks. Pups need periods of short exercise time in between walks and naps. Has worked for me with all medium-medium plus energy dogs. I worked nights and wife worked from home so we could accommodate an active daytime schedule.


This is not too different than what I do with my dogs. All of my exercise is off leash but I do tend to hold back a bit until they are three months old and have gotten their big boy shots. They will all go for hours in the woods, taking breaks when they want. As long as the surface is natural, and not manmade, and the puppy has opportunity to set the pace and rest, there should not be any problems with this. 

There was a study done with GSD puppies being given unlimited exercise in a pasture like setting, all natural surfaces and were allowed to run, play and jump 24/7. I have not been able to find the link again, but the puppies had great hips as adults.


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

Strikker said:


> I do not like running so this was not an option for exercising my puppies. I did like to walk them and use a flirt pole when a walk was not enough or a chase toy. The flirt pole offered play and training. I also watched my puppies very closely to see when fatigue started to set in so I would know when to stop. My puppies tended to want to use their energy then rest, so the trick was to know when to stop and let them recover.


I use a rag tied to a shoestring, my own makeshift flirt pole I guess. Let me ask you something, my pup seems to go after pant legs after the chase game. Did you have that problem?


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

NYCgsd said:


> I use a rag tied to a shoestring, my own makeshift flirt pole I guess. Let me ask you something, my pup seems to go after pant legs after the chase game. Did you have that problem?


Much like bite training, I let my dogs win and keep the toy until I put them in the yard and make them drop, so they do not really get a chance to bite anything else. This also gives them calm down time.


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

Strikker said:


> Much like bite training, I let my dogs win and keep the toy until I put them in the yard and make them drop, so they do not really get a chance to bite anything else. This also gives them calm down time.


What should I transition to next after the bite rag? Im looking at getting a puppy bite sleeve or a bite pillow, and a tug. What would you recommend at 15 weeks old. She seems to really go crazy for the bite rag (until she sees a squirrel). Her lock is really tight and she's good at the "out" command.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

NYCgsd said:


> What should I transition to next after the bite rag? Im looking at getting a puppy bite sleeve or a bite pillow, and a tug. What would you recommend at 15 weeks old. She seems to really go crazy for the bite rag (until she sees a squirrel). Her lock is really tight and she's good at the "out" command.


I did not start bite training until Kavai was 18 months and had strong obedience behind her. With the year olds I just use the flirt pole and maybe a burlap target just for drive and exercise. I also do not agitate my dogs myself, only handle. I have had the year olds evaluated already and they did fine.


----------



## Malakhov (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I am walking faster but not running and have increased the time and frequency. It helps a bit.


----------

